# Lipo 900mah battery



## Mojomo (20/4/17)

Hi guys

I just became the proud owner of a Dotmod Dotbox DNA200

I have two questions, where exactly can I buy a backup 900mah Lipo battery?

And, would I be able to upgrade to a stronger Lipo battery?

Thank you in advance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (20/4/17)

Mojomo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just became the proud owner of a Dotmod Dotbox DNA200
> 
> ...


That is a nice mod,good reviews on line.That said about the only con is the small lipos mah capacity.No prob tho, I am sure a Google search will lead you to direct replacement cells or capacity upgrade.Dot Mods' site may be a place to start and I'd check into the Evolve (escribe) DNA forum and if the information isn't there already you can start a thread.She's a beautiful mod and I am sure you'll be happy with it.BTW check into an all type cell charger, I bought one for my VT 200 (currently a paperweight) that I bought on eBay,though I am not sure if S.A. has eBay or Amazon. I only paid $15usd.


----------



## Mojomo (20/4/17)

Thank you very much, I am loving this mod, still have so much to learn about the DNA200, i saw some 900mah batteries on hobby shop websites, as they use the 900-1300mah 20-25c batteries for rc helicopters. I will continue searching for a supplier, I am hoping to find a 1300mah battery that will fit snug inside the Dotbox. Thank you for your help


----------



## Christos (21/4/17)

Mojomo said:


> Thank you very much, I am loving this mod, still have so much to learn about the DNA200, i saw some 900mah batteries on hobby shop websites, as they use the 900-1300mah 20-25c batteries for rc helicopters. I will continue searching for a supplier, I am hoping to find a 1300mah battery that will fit snug inside the Dotbox. Thank you for your help


Also, look at a 30c. The 30c has an amp rating of roughly 27A and the 20c has a rating of about 17A.
Amp rating+- = c value * mah rating.


----------



## Spikester (21/4/17)

Very nice mod that, I used to have one, amazing attention to detail. I also did a bit of research regarding changing the battery and yes it can be done but there are a few things to watch for and the main one being make sure the 'C' is equivalent to the current battery as you really don't wanna test lipos. the cell in that mod is a Fullymax 3s 11.1v FB900HP-3S with a contentious C rating of 30 and a burst rating of 60. I would advise getting a lipo made for it, then they can make it to your required physical dimensions and they will tell you the mah size that they will be able to make for those dimension. The other option is to get another Fullymax battery and a charger and just switch between them, if you are gonna do this I would advise fitting 'Deans' clips to make the switch easier.


----------



## Mojomo (21/4/17)

Thank you very much, where would i be able to have one made?


----------



## Spikester (21/4/17)

When I was busy with my 'research' i found a place online, cant remember now what it was but Google is your friend bud.


----------

